# Hardware controller for U-he Repro 5?



## borisb2 (Feb 2, 2022)

I recently bought the Stereoping synth-programmer for Matrix 6R and Microwave and absolutley loving it.

Now I‘m wondering, what would be the best solution to get something (anything) similar that connects some hardware control to my U-he Repro 1/5?


----------



## borisb2 (Feb 2, 2022)

Oh damn it.. maybe I should have looked at google first



SFC-5 V2 – SoundForce



Awesome!! Does anybody has that and can give some feedback?


----------



## Gerbil (Feb 2, 2022)

borisb2 said:


> Oh damn it.. maybe I should have looked at google first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I have the SFC-1 and it’s excellent. The Repro-1 feels like a hardware synth now. It controls most of the Repro-5 as well so I’d recommend it over the SFC-5.

The knobs aren’t big but they’re comfortable enough. There’s also a very useful switch to set Repro-1 to WYSIWYG. 

I’ll probably buy the Juno controller as well at some point.


----------



## borisb2 (Feb 2, 2022)

Interesting .. but I could control Repro-1 as well with the SFC-5 I assume?


----------



## muratkayi (Feb 2, 2022)

Wouldn't it be cool if they put the plugins inside of the controllers? That way we could play without the computer! 😂


----------



## borisb2 (Feb 2, 2022)

Or just by a prophet 5 (rev 1) .. or better Jupiter 8


----------



## fakemaxwell (Feb 2, 2022)

I have the SFC-5. It's pretty great, once you get it set up it feels like hardware for 1/8th the cost.

U-he has their MIDI mappings work across all instances of the plugin. To avoid scenarios where I was using something else to control Repro I set the SFC-5 to a MIDI channel other than 1 and then set the mappings. Now when I plug in the SFC-5 it controls Repro with no other effort, and I can also MIDI learn my other controllers if need be. Works nicely.

You can control Repro-1 with the SFC-5 for the most part, there's more controls on Repro-1 so you might have to leave a few things off but it'll get pretty close.


----------



## borisb2 (Feb 2, 2022)

awesome .. sold.. thanks all!


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Feb 2, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> I have the SFC-5. It's pretty great, once you get it set up it feels like hardware for 1/8th the cost.
> 
> U-he has their MIDI mappings work across all instances of the plugin. To avoid scenarios where I was using something else to control Repro I set the SFC-5 to a MIDI channel other than 1 and then set the mappings. Now when I plug in the SFC-5 it controls Repro with no other effort, and I can also MIDI learn my other controllers if need be. Works nicely.
> 
> You can control Repro-1 with the SFC-5 for the most part, there's more controls on Repro-1 so you might have to leave a few things off but it'll get pretty close.


I almost forgot about those. Im tempted for the 1, but what makes Repro1 fun is the sequencer and thats not on the board. Will justify the 5 now.


----------



## Junolab (Feb 3, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> I have the SFC-5. It's pretty great, once you get it set up it feels like hardware for 1/8th the cost.
> 
> U-he has their MIDI mappings work across all instances of the plugin. To avoid scenarios where I was using something else to control Repro I set the SFC-5 to a MIDI channel other than 1 and then set the mappings. Now when I plug in the SFC-5 it controls Repro with no other effort, and I can also MIDI learn my other controllers if need be. Works nicely.
> 
> You can control Repro-1 with the SFC-5 for the most part, there's more controls on Repro-1 so you might have to leave a few things off but it'll get pretty close.


I looked in to this as well, but usually I'd love to control several instances and since the knobs are marked (and not endless) I'd worry it would jump around when changing presets. Is that something that annoys you?


----------



## Pier (Feb 7, 2022)

I own the SFC 1. It's excellent although I ended up not using it that much and it's been sitting in a box for 2 years now.

The only parameters that weren't modulated was something related to effects. I think you can't turn the fx on/off because U-He never implemented midi mapping for that. The controller does come with buttons in the case the feature gets implemented though.

This makes me think I should probably sell it 😂


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Feb 7, 2022)

Pier said:


> it's been sitting in a box for 2 years now.
> This makes me think I should probably sell it 😂


Here i am.


----------

